# Goldfinch can't fly



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I saw this goldfinch poking at the ground under the nyjer seed feeder. I left him alone thinking it was weird though. Then he was over in the grass eating blades of grass. I thought that was not right. I got ready to leave for class, but I went outside to check to see if he was gone before leaving. I looked o ver and over by the pool he was hoping up and down trying to get away while the other birds flew off. He then fell into the pool.
Poor thing I scooped him up and he was shivering. I got him warmed up. I took him to my vet's office and they said I had to go to the other one about an hour away. Note the hour away part. I don't want to take him because I don't like that clinic and I DON'T trust them. I've been there plenty of times before. Plus, he HATES the car and that would be mean to him. We got back home and l went back out got a cage, perch, bowels, and a nest.
I moved him into the new set up.


This bird's eyes look clear, his nose looks fine, he is able to perch and walk fine, his poo looks exceptional, he ate a lot yesterday. He started eating shortly after I got him warmed up, kept eating while I carried him to the car, tried to eat in the car, but slid around and got upset so he sat in the corner and sulked, came home and started eating again, then finally went to sleep. That was his afternoon yesterday. I believe he woke up for a midnight snack last night too lol.


This bird looks perfect he especially doesn't have that horrible sick ruffled feather look...he just looks fat :| Can a bird not be able to fly because it's too fat?
I was worried about Salmonella, but that doesn't seem likely?
I see no injuries but I need to look under him and under his wings.
He was doing a funny thing with his mouth yesterday but might have just been yawning and being a weirdo cause he hasn't done it again. Plus, sores in the mouth wouldn't stop him from flying. I've never seen him move his wings though


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is weird..even if he injured a wing they still try to fly. tell you the truth I do not have a clue of what to tell you..lol.. but if he is eating he sounds like a chip off the ole block!..lol.. I suppose it will be a day to day thing and just keep watching and feeding him.


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, took a little bit, but I found a really good rehab center. Took the little guy there and they thought he looked real healthy too. But! I noticed that his chest looked maybe torqued like mine is where the spine twisted and one side of the chest comes out further than the other. I let them know about that 
If he can't be released we can be buddies disabled by our spines together. But, by the way he acted when I had to carry him to the car I hope EVEN MORE that he can be released because we got outside and he got SUPER excited and jumped around trying to get out.
He's more well behaved than my cats though :/ sweet little thing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep us posted.

A bird with scoliosis. That would be unusual. My mom had it, badly. Also, I knew a lady who was the president of the national society for scoliosis (?) a number of years, Ms. Shaw.

Wishing you and the bird the best,

Larry


----------

